# Does uber app have access to our contact list?



## Danielmiami (Oct 18, 2014)

This is disturbing, my girl just text me saying she received a text message from uber saying I invited her to become a driver. 

"UberMSG: Congratulations! Your friend Daniel wants you to be an Uber partner. Both of you can make money when you APPLY HERE: t.uber.com/cashec"

1. How did they get her phone number?
2. That's not even my referral promo code

Do they have access to our contact list in our phones? 

I'm including a screen shot.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Most likely. Most iPhone users leave themselves wide open. 
You need to go to:
Settings>Privacy>Contacts
Make sure to disable if Uber app(s) have access to your contacts. 
Then go to:
Settings>General>Restrictions>Contacts
And lock it up. (Don't allow changes)


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Access to the contact list should be common, especially since there's an "option" to share your code with your contacts, but if they are sending the texts out without you knowing it, that is screwed up.

Is the number that she got it from your number? (may want to censor it if it is, but i'm guessing it's not as there is no contact name.) or is it from some other number? Any chance that another Daniel sent her the link?


----------



## Danielmiami (Oct 18, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Most likely. Most iPhone users leave themselves wide open.
> You need to go to:
> Settings>Privacy>Contacts
> Make sure to disable if Uber app(s) have access to your contacts.
> ...


Thank you, I checked and their app does not appear Settings>Privacy>Contacts


----------



## Danielmiami (Oct 18, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Access to the contact list should be common, especially since there's an "option" to share your code with your contacts, but if they are sending the texts out without you knowing it, that is screwed up.
> 
> Is the number that she got it from your number? (may want to censor it if it is, but i'm guessing it's not as there is no contact name.) or is it from some other number? Any chance that another Daniel sent her the link?


I know nothing about them sending out text on my behalf. Not my number, one of their Google numbers I'm guessing. No, I doubt it, we don't know anyone who is doing uber.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Danielmiami said:


> Thank you, I checked and their app does not appear Settings>Privacy>Contacts


Since the Uber driver app in NOT signed by Apple, it is very likely that it can see your contacts without authorization as a normal app would that is downloaded from the App Store.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Most likely. Most iPhone users leave themselves wide open.
> You need to go to:
> Settings>Privacy>Contacts
> Make sure to disable if Uber app(s) have access to your contacts.
> ...


Thanks for the advice.Should i do same thing with microphone?When i checked it seams uber app wasn't one of the app tried to access to my contacts but that wasn't the case with microphone .They did or tried to access to my mic.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Danielmiami said:


> This is disturbing, my girl just text me saying she received a text message from uber saying I invited her to become a driver.
> 
> "UberMSG: Congratulations! Your friend Daniel wants you to be an Uber partner. Both of you can make money when you APPLY HERE: t.uber.com/cashec"
> 
> ...


Travis called my Wife up and asked her out. Perhaps it was her job title - Horizontal Services lol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Travis called my Wife up and asked her out. Perhaps it was her job title - Horizontal Services lol


POST # 9/Sydney Uber: Does Your Bride
read about her
Accidental Misadventures on UPNF ?

Bison IS curious!


----------



## Oldwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

I use boobers phone, no contact list... problem solved, problem staying solved.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 9/Sydney Uber: Does Your Bride
> read about her
> Accidental Misadventures on UPNF ?
> 
> Bison IS curious!


She takes a look now and again- she is not very happy about it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> She takes a look now and again- she is not very happy about it.


POST # 12/Sydney Uber: Yes..especially
since SHE didn't
have VistaPrint produce the Business..ah..
um...Cards! that Listed "Her Title" as
"Horizontal Services" before helpfully
listing Same...with PHOTO..on the
Link-edIn site. JEEPERS! Someone's
"in the Doghouse" now.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

They have access to EVERYTHING on your phone!


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Look under app info on installed apps. Prior to downloading the app you had to give permission for Uber to do ALL THOSE THINGS! (Including accessing your contacts) , so, like a good multi billion dollar company, they are mining your contacts for gold. Easy play. They've been doing it since the beginning...your other contacts will be solicited - guaranteed...


----------

